# 2013 Gemmy



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

i hope a re-releasing of the headless bride. they said they wood do that but only Dr.shivers came out


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

It would be great if gemmy created a male version of ghost girl (ghost boy?) and then a new spirt ball witch


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish they would remake the midnight countess and be headed bride


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

im hoping for the ghost girl ive been saying i want her for months now  and maybe the behheaded bride,skeleton bride,sitting nfm,and the ghost mummy


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

fingers crossed for the 5ft animated dancing skeleton from walmart in 2003


----------

